# Showing Some Teeth



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

soo one of my caribes have a nice chunk taken out of his lip. i dont know how it happened but it looks like another fish got him either fighting or during feeding. will this heal or should i do anything to help his healing process???


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

This will heal on its own. You could add aquarium salt to the tank but it isnt necessary.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

exact same thing happened to me, looks pretty bad ass though eh







it'll heal up in a couple days, nothing to worry about


----------



## craigdaley55 (Aug 22, 2011)

cool thanks guys, i was just unsure, it does look mean though haha


----------

